# treats for the picky eater?



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I have concluded that my hedgehog will not eat meal worms. He won't even look at them. I tried every way I could think of like putting in his food, putting it on a spoon with some food and trying to feed it to him, and simply by hand holding it by his nose. He wouldn't consider trying them. 
I tried a banana piece the other day and he didn't seem very interested in it either.
What kind of food should I try to give him?


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

How old is your little boy? 
Sometimes babies are very adventurous eaters, they may need some time before they consider expanding their pallet. 

If he's super picky you might want to try chicken or turkey flavored baby food. Both are absolute favorites at my house.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Sometimes it takes a few introductions to the same food for hedgies to realize it's edible and probably really tasty, especially if it's something new to them. One of our guys loved banana the first moment he licked it and now he'll rarely eat it. The other one wouldn't go anywhere near it and now he'll always eat his whole piece. So it works both ways lol. You might want to try a few days (or a week even) of giving him some banana. And then a few days of giving him something else and see if he goes for it. 

You can also try mixing in the new treat with his regular food. We did that with some carrot and they picked around it at first, but now they eat it. It may just take some time for your guy to get used to the new food


----------



## Alicat42 (Dec 9, 2008)

My hedgie, Luna is also fussy! My first hedgie ate nearly anything from pumpkin and sunflower seeds to meal worms, wax worms, krikets. I wasn't all that aware to hedgie tastes parallel to hedgie personalities. Lunas out going but doesnt eat much, she gets 15mls/1 table spoon of kibble each day but she only eats about half of it. And other than kibble and mealies she doesn't eat anything. We have treat time on the kitchen floor and I use it to play with her and practice calling her, I thought baby food would be her go crazy food. She took the little spoon I was giving to her on and dragged it about a foot away...but then she used it as come nice quill dye/perfume. I thought of fresh herbs like Cilanto, its like a parsley sort of plant, she loves clover but thats only a spring time house plant treat. Its pretty hard to come up with treats in the winter I find, some of the goodies stores have dont come in durring the winter season in my little town. I am going to the city this week though, is anyone aware of a good pet store supplier that katers a little to hedgies??
Is there something else aside from baby food and worms? 

*** Do however, NOT feed hedgies avacodo. I've been told that it can make them very sick and possibly is like a poison to them. It also has avery high natural fat content that isn't healthy for them.


----------



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

as far as treats goes, my little girl is pretty picky too. shes loves mealworms but wont go handy to any other worm. she liked banana and apple the first few times i gave it to her but not so interested now. she seems to change her taste preferance every week. this week she's into carrots and brocolie lol :roll: i just try to mix it up every so often. you could also try hard boiled eggs and/or boiled chicken. i hear there a bit hit with most.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 27, 2008)

were the meal worms freeze dried or live because that can make a difference. 

Damien also likes lowfat and lowsodium bacon and melon slices! he loves to cronch on those ^.^


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

The mealworms were live.


----------

